# Crochet Hook Help



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Has anyone used this crochet hook I need a size c and this looks like it may be comfortable. 

I have just metal ones now...any recommendations for more comfortable crocheting.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

58 views and no help...okay.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

This board just has its own strange rhythm.

I crochet sometimes, I havent used that type/style of hook. I mostly have the plain metal ones too.

Addi is top of the line quality. Im glad you posted cause I didnt know they made crochet hooks, and I might get a few down the road. Im not sure what 'swing' refers too. I looked on the net and found this vid though.
I was going to post it and I fell asleep. 

[YOUTUBE]N1gZyAryF_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Those look cool and probably better for long hours to hold the needle more comfortably. I have been doing a lot of crocheting lately with the old fashioned slender kind. I have never tried those new style ones, not sure how many other crocheters have. That may be why that many views before a response. You will have to let us know how that style works for you!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Pearl, thanks for the video. I just didn't want to pay $16 if they weren't any good...that is why I asked for others who used them. Still from the video she said she likes the plain medal ones better but for bigger projects the swing was more comfortable. Since C is not one that I use that often I will probably go ahead and purchase a metal one and get a swing for the larger needles that I use most as she did in her video.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive got one kinda like it. I got it from knitpicks. I dont like it. I prefer the shape of the straight metal ones. The size of it is just odd to me. I like to do double crochet blankets.











The one I like the best so far is a wooden one from knitpicks. Its the size/shape of traditional metal ones. It does feel better than metal ones to me.










Addis makes top of the line knitting needles. I really want a set when I can afford them.

Still, those are expensive hooks. Maybe just get one and see how you like the feel of it.

Good Luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use the regular metal hooks, but I have just finished an afghan using a harmony (the pretty wood one). I love the feel of it. It felt just a little different at the start, but better once I was use to it. The one asked about looks difficult to hold to me. But I have not tried one.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

You may want to look at "susan Bates?' cushion grip slide on thingees. I have one I use on my bigger hook as I tend to settle in for marathon sessions on my rug. They are relatively cheap and come in two sizes for smaller and bigger hooks. very comfy and allows you to keep your hooks you allready have. Try looking them up on Amazon.

Rose


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

No experience. They look neat!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I think with crochet it depends some on which way you hold the hook. If you hold it like a pencil, which I think is harder on your wrist, a narrower shaft is more comfortable. If you hold the hook like a dinner knife (which used to be frowned upon but is now acceptable) like I do, a thicker handle is more comfortable. Lots of crocheters wrap the shaft with a soft material. My favorite hook is the one I learned on -- a size G "rug hook" with a wooden handle that was my Grandmother's.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

PollySC said:


> I think with crochet it depends some on which way you hold the hook. If you hold it like a pencil, which I think is harder on your wrist, a narrower shaft is more comfortable. If you hold the hook like a dinner knife (which used to be frowned upon but is now acceptable) like I do, a thicker handle is more comfortable. Lots of crocheters wrap the shaft with a soft material. My favorite hook is the one I learned on -- a size G "rug hook" with a wooden handle that was my Grandmother's.


Interesting - I learned how to - by holding it like a dinner knife- so it used to be frowned upon?
I think holding it like a pencil- would be more painful in the long term?.. but then again I think how ever you learn- you still adjust to what is most comfortable for you


----------



## hawkicd (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay, I can't believe this, but I've done something no one else has!! 

It's like Becka says. I don't know why I bought that thing in the first place because that's not the way I hold my hook. I think I do the pencil hold (you know you hook the way your momma taught you!!). Anyway, if you hold your hook like a shovel (?) you will love the swing hook. If you don't, it will drive you crazy until it becomes a natural hold for you. 

My few cents worth.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> Interesting - I learned how to - by holding it like a dinner knife- so it used to be frowned upon?
> I think holding it like a pencil- would be more painful in the long term?.. but then again I think how ever you learn- you still adjust to what is most comfortable for you


Yes, I was told many times I was holding hooks wrong but now see both ways illustrated in current texts. I read somewhere that the overhand hold is easier on the wrist because the wrist twists less to make the stitches. I think we should applaud any of us who try any handwork, whatever our quirks and styles. (hurray for us!)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had to come home and pick up some crocheting to see how I did it. I knew not like a knife, and I just confirmed - like a pencil.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I hold mine like a knife but found a tip that works for me. I put one of those knitting needle tip protectors on the end of the hook so that my hand does not get poked or sore for the amount of time that I am crocheting.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried holding it like a pencil- man that was a funny sight! LOL- 

I hold mine like a knife- mmmm

so interesting I never gave it any thought!


----------

